# Social Category > South African Politics Forum > [Article] Letter from Steve to Julius

## Martinco

To: Julius Malema



Afrikaners/Whites are suffering from confession fatigue. Even their
children are now paying for the "sins of their forefathers". They have
had to admit to past injustices and are now made to apologise for any
prevailing failures. They are secondhand citizens made to pay
firsthand taxes. Blaming them is a relief valve for black leadership
who has demonstrated zero accountability, confusing self-enrichment
with achievement. Hate speech songs ("Kill the Boer") as sung by ANC
leadership are met with quiet insolence and even pride. Our government
is now defending(with taxpayers

money!) the right of that chant in court. Peter ("One Boer One
Bullet") Mokaba has a FIFA World Cup Soccer stadium named after him.
All this while we sport the the most brutal murder-rate in the world,
second only to Columbia. Once again, blameless Afrocentric arrogance
abounds while we are asked to tolerate pathetic matric exam results
and understand perpetrators'

rights. Although South Africans have incompatible memories,
collectively we are all heirs of extremely aggravating circumstances.
The defeatist victim mentality perpetuates condescendence and alas,
inequality. We could have taught the world something. We have not.

It's time...

1. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that Struggle math doesn't
tally. Mitigating and aggravating factors can't be quantified.
Denialism and/or Black Empowerment here is hypocrisy and vulgar
opportunism.

2. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that the gravest acts of
genocide did not occur during Colonialism/Apartheid, but before and
after (read today). Right now South Africa has a lower life expectancy
than Uganda.

3. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that, unlike Native Americans
and Australian Aboriginal genocide, first-nation populations in South
Africa escalated under British/Afrikaner rule from 10-30 million in a
few decades. Verwoerd was building African schools with Afrikaner
money at the time Aussies could obtain fauna licenses to hunt fellow
Australians.

4. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that the only real genocide
in South Africa was the Koi annihilation by his ancestors and what
Shaka and Dingaan did to their own people. Today, once more, South
Africans are wiping fellow citizens off the face of the earth.

5. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that South Africans have lost
more lives in the first four years of ANC rule than during the entire
four decades of Nationalist rule. This statistic should be staggering
by now, almost 18 years later.

6. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that more Boer children died
in the Anglo Boer War than South Africans in the entire century of the
Struggle. Fact: twenty times more. Let's talk entitlement.

7. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that discontented South
Africans of European descent do not burn down schools, drop their
pants, capsize dustbins, plunder and intimidate hospital workers
during marches and strikes. We certainly do our share of bad things,
but we do not sing while babies die in maternity wards.

8. It is time for Julius Malema to see the folly of transformation
from Western democracies to Africa-socialism, placing need over
achievement.

Everybody is poorer and unemployment rife. There is nothing "just"

about economic equality when it implies market tampering.

9. It is time for Julius Malema (and Robert Mugabe) to admit to the
futility of still blaming this on previous regimes. That redemption
tool is now exhausted and merely perpetuates condescension and
promotes professional suffering.

10. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that the demonized Afrikaner
was also the rightful owner of land they had acquired after a brutal
war they had lost, at enormous human cost. Trivialising a blood
sacrifice is insensitive and dangerous. Don't question Afrikaner
reluctance to assimilate before you get this.

11. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that Verwoerd entrusted
Malema's tax-exempt great-grandfathers with gratis homeland larger
than achiever-countries like Denmark, Norway and Switzerland, and
still came up with nothing to show for it. Many Afrikaners found
Verwoerd way too liberal with their tax money.

12. It is time for Julius Malema to admit to his actual Western
appetite combined with Africans' neurotic leap from mother tongue
education to English, a treason which may still erase the little
literature and heritage they had bothered to record.

13. It is time for Julius Malema to admit he can only favour place
name changes in envy, as not one single Western city, town or street
was stolen from anybody on this continent. A child can solve land
claims.

14. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that almost all former
fruitful farmland dispossessed in land claims, have suffered the same
fate - brutal sterilization.

15. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that more Afrikaner farmers
are slaughtered annually than South Africans who died during the
Sharpeville violence, a figure that dwarfs Ireland's national
mortality rate (FYI, Bono).

16. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that the new South Africa
has contributed nothing to the world stage but shame and catch-up.
This explains the following patronizing and affirmative therapy
organizations:

Black African Cricket Forum, Black Broker Service Network (BBSN),
Black Brokers Forum (BBF), Black Business Council, Black Business
Forum, Black Business Woman Association (BBWA) , Black Editors' Forum,
Black Filmmakers Network (BFN), is a network of over 200 individuals
and 25 companies nationally, Black IT Forum (BITF), Black Law
Students' Forum, Black Lawyers Association, Black Leadership Forum,
Black Management Forum, Black South African Students' Organization
(SASO), FEW - black lesbian organization in South Africa, Forum of
Black Journalists, National Black Contractors and Allied Trades Forum
(Nabcat), National Forum for Black Public Administrators (NFBPA),
National Society of Black Engineers, etc.

17. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that the voters of the
previous regime really voted the ANC into power and that they rule by
the grace of a benevolent yes- vote in a referendum in 1992. He was
pre-teen then. Everyday he parades his hypocrisy that yes-vote lives
in regret.

18. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that the killers and rapists
in his songs are NOT an Afrikaner statistic. Examples abound 1,2,3.
The greatest butchers of South Africans, by far, were his own
ancestors (Dingaan en Shaka). Today 3500 plus Afrikaner farmers are no
longer with us.

This vile statistic of ethnic cleansing accumulates daily and is
generally ignored.

19. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that poverty will prevail
for as long as they keep in power a government defined by nepotism,
judiciary containment, golden handshakes, silent diplomacy, BEE
charters, unprecedented unemployment, unethical grants, land grabs,
tenderpreneurs and futile dreams of nationalization.

20. It's time for Julius Malema to admit that the book on tender
procedures has been rewritten by ANC cronies, comrades and families.
By October 2010 the amount of R26 billion of that had been
investigated as fraudulent (The Star , 28 October 2010). By April 2011
the national press editorialized corruption as epidemic.

21. It is time for Julius Malema and other instant millionaires to
admit that one may only keep what one earns. This is capitalism.
Fallible but unchallenged. Possessing what you did not earn is common
theft in any language. "Deserving" politicians, nationalization,
landgrab etc. translate to Afrikaans as theft, theft and theft.

22. It is time for Julius Malema to admit culpability in keeping
leaders in power who are dragging this fine nation to the bottom of
international management, development and mortality indexes. The
latter is the measure of civilization while we sport a lower life
expectancy than Uganda.

The 2010 Global Competiveness Report by the World Economic Forum rated
the new, fair and Democratic South Africa such:

* Quality of the education system - 130th out of 139

* Quality of primary education - 125th out of 139

* Quality of math and science education - 137th out of 139

* HIV prevalence - 136th out of 139

* Life expectancy - 127th out of 139

* Infant mortality - 109th out of 139

* Tuberculosis incidence - 138th out of 139

* Business impact of HIV/AIDS - 138th out of 139

23. It is time for Julius to explain to other Africans that
circumcision and muti rituals are pre-civilization quackery, that AIDS
is not cured by raping virgins and that sangomas will always be
inferior to the Western tradition of health awareness as a science and
a discipline.

24. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that African folk are still
dependent on what South African governments force other South Africans
to do for them. Blunt patronization.

25. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that he has run out of
reasons and time to blame the previous regime and to sever the
defeating umbilical chord of Afrodebt. Ironically, the only two former
colonized states which became global achievers (India and China), did
exactly that.

26. It's time for Malema to understand that the settler lineage will
never fall for the Struggle propaganda that their contribution and
sacrifices were insignificant. You cannot suppress their heritage by
stealing the names of world class towns, cities and well established
infrastructure; you can defile it by not sustaining that incredible
progress.

27. It's time for Julius Malema to show gratitude for a tribe who
sacrificed almost 40 000 of its own population to rightfully own a
country Africans acquired by virtue of outnumbering them and then
agitating for a democracy.

28. It is time for Malema to admit that one man's liberty was always
another man's devastation and that the e entitlement tug-a-war can
only be solved by immediately declaring a breakeven point. Stop BEE,
AA, quotas, EE and affirmative therapy right now.

29. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that it is inconsequential
to bemoan Western influence when everything you do is for Western
style affluence and thanks to Western influence.

30. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that nobody wants to rescue
Apartheid, but that redress is only possible if something legally
owned was taken away. Forced removals were regrettable but almost
never done without offers of compensation. Why is this fact omitted
when rallying up emotions to grab land?

31. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that the oppressed during
the Struggle has long since assumed and surpassed the role of the
former oppressor. Collective amnesia at this point in our dour
histories is dishonest and suicidal.

32. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that his ancestors of the
time were not invited to the Peace Treaty of Vereeniging, because they
were, despite their numbers, economically, technologically, militarily
and politically insignificant. This explains decades and decades of
gross minority rule.

33. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that Afrikaners would not
have stood for subjugation by any minority, ever.

34. It is time for Julius Malema to read the previous point again and
ask the relevant questions.

35. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that the colonised is a
colonisable individual, and a very envious one at that (Fanon). The
pathology of eternal debt is misguided.

36. It is time for Malema to admit that no South Africans want to
return to a pre-Eurocentric African state of mind and affairs. African
anti-Western defiance is populist diatribe and hypocritical banter
tagged with a huge dollar sign.

37. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that Africa is the orphan
continent thanks to many that went before him, fat-cat despots who
sounded exactly like him.

38. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that not one single leader,
minister or mayor has been voted in legally or democratically. More
than half of South Africans still don't vote. The politically inept
and unqualified surface and after being discredited, resurface
elsewhere under the banner of ANC propriety.

39. It is time for Julius Malema to admit that South Africa produces
almost 25% of this continent's GDP . SA qualifies to host world cup
events on this continent. Not bad for the land that surrendered
colonial rule stone last.

40. It is time for Julius Malema to see that it is pathetic to use old
buildings, highways, systems and infrastructure but pretend to be
demoralized by the sight old flags.

41. It is time for Julius Malema to admit to the sometimes mutual
incompatibility between hatespeech and traditional songs, the way
Afrikaners had to sacrifice traditional terms like "kaffer". He can
not have his cake and eat it. If some can chant "kill the Boer",
others will gladly reciprocate by revoking the vocable.

42. It is time for Julius Malema to see that most South Africans do
not want the old South Africa back. We all opt for an accountable
government of any colour or tribe. What we do not want is an Interpol
boss serving time for corruption and the spouse of our Minister of
Security as a convicted drug smuggler. We demand safety and a future
for our children.



Now, Julius, go tally your populist and unfounded anti-western sentiments.

You are keeping my South African compatriots victims in this sad old
race to upstage Europeans. Ironically your efforts are still
subsidized by white money. This you use gladly and squander greatly.
We are not emmigrating. We shall secure a future for our children in
our motherland. This ship will be turned around by sober thinking
South Africans, and I want to be there.



Steve Hofmeyr

----------

Blurock (24-May-11)

----------


## Dave A

I liked the last sentence  :Thumbup: 

But overall - Steve seems a bit obsessed with Julius, don't you think?

----------


## Chatmaster

I believe this entire letter is not only aimed at Julius Malema, but rather at all the South Africans that think like he does. Lets be honest here, Steve is naming facts in such a way that it attacks all the current thoughts that are supported by millions of people voting people like Malema into power and supporting his views. 

Just a note, the original copy is located here

----------


## Martinco

Yes that might be so but seen in the light of JL's outspoken remarks towards whites, I still feel he has a couple of good points. 

*And* the fact that he seems to be the only guy in his private capacity that has the guts to take this lunatic on .

----------


## Dave A

> Lets be honest here, Steve is naming facts in such a way that it attacks all the current thoughts that are supported by...


...in such a way that it *attacks*... We're agreed then - we see the same thing. Unfortunately, that's exactly why I'm less than enthused by the piece as a whole (and why others are cheering, no doubt).

Look, it doesn't make Steve's points any less valid, and I don't blame Steve & his supporters for being p*ssed off. But it's not particularly constructive engagement working towards a genuinely viable solution.

Which IMO kinda makes him a bit like Julius... rhetoric heading the wrong way.

----------

Chatmaster (25-May-11)

----------


## ChrisNG53

I would agree with DaveA. 

Whilst Steve does make many good points, the intensely personal (Julius Malema) tenure on the one hand, and making it an Afrikaner issue on the other hand, seriously detracts from the value in the piece. 

In the result, any hope of striking a chord with Black folk, still seriously aggrieved on account of history, is lost. They are likely to think -"we don't care what faults Malema has, he is standing up for us". 

It would be much better to show that a "threat to one is a threat to all", as per Martin Luther King.

Still I think it is is good for our democracy that people like Steve express their views. In the subsequent discourse we can all learn something about each other. That is the only way that understanding might eventually be achieved.

----------

Chatmaster (25-May-11), Dave A (24-May-11)

----------


## AndyD

I agree with many points already made. I see it as Mnr Hofmeyr flexing his right to free speech as he sees fit. It's a shame he chooses to dilute some very valid gripes or points by writing it as an attack on Mr Melema rather than playing the ball instead of the man.

----------

Chatmaster (25-May-11)

----------


## Justloadit

> I agree with many points already made. I see it as Mnr Hofmeyr flexing his right to free speech as he sees fit. It's a shame he chooses to dilute some very valid gripes or points by writing it as an attack on Mr Melema rather than playing the ball instead of the man.


Maybe Steve needs a nudge in the right direction, drop him a line with an explanation, he may see this as a new avenue to pursue.

----------


## garthu

Have to agree with the comments... He has made this far to personal and is an attack rather than constructive. Minor changes in wording COULD have made this letter really hard hitting.  He will never be a politician for sure, but he's got guts. I actually think regrettably he does more damage with these letters and only strengthens JM... which to me is a really bad thing. Him being President, now that really scares me. I have NEVER considered leaving because this person or that person is becoming president... but for this one, I would!... then again, if Steve was to become president, i would probably also leave as well.....

----------

tec0 (25-May-11)

----------


## ChrisNG53

I think the last three comments are right on point.

Words are one thing. Actions, quite another. 

Personally, I am just a bit bemused. I have worked at the highest level in South Africa. I have experienced the most vicious forms of racism from both Black and Afrikaner, but not other ethnic groups. Hmnnnn ....... but have also met some extraordinarily good people in both "camps".

As previously stated, we have serious unresolved issues in this country. The Mandela ethos, and _ubuntu_ articulated by the likes of Tutu and Ramphele, in the late 90s, has all dissipated. 

That is why we must all be both excited and supportive of what Helen and Patrica are doing in the Western Cape. That Province is now a catalyst for hope. 

Hopefully Zanele Magwaza-Msibi, of the National Freedom party, will also do great things in Zululand.

----------


## Chatmaster

Look, lets ask this question, who is the individual that are flaming racial hatred in SA. Julius Malema is atm the one individual that are receiving way to much publicity for all his personal ideologies. It is clear to anyone that the ANC wants him to do this or at the very least support his statements. So imo what Steve is doing is creating a scenario that will force people within the ANC to face certain facts and facts that they (ANC) fabricated and think twice about doing the Malema thing in future. Most of the points Steve made are factual and Malema will battle to debate Steve on his statements. But Malema on the other hand simply have to ignore Steve and Steve will be the looser. Strategically that would be devastating for all of us.

It is done now and I would like to see what the outcome would be, but lets face it, only time will get people to understand that voting for the ANC in any election is counter productive at this point in time. The ANC is failing and preparing to implode. 

Dammit I wish Steve rather kept his cool...

I do not support Steve's notion though for the following reasons.

Through Malema the ANC are maintaining the emotional vote for the ANC, by the majority of South Africans. He is flaming hatred and keeping the racial divide which is the main reason that the ANC is battling to win more support from other races in SA, BUT also the main reason they are loosing very little support from their supporters. The ANC need Malema so they can stay in power and the majority can stay loyal to their organisation. 

What I would have preferred is for Steve to rather use his position to emphasize the opposite and more positive nature of the Afrikaner to proof statements of Malema wrong. A fire cannot burn without CO2 and what Steve is doing is fueling the flame. I can almost hear the emotional babbling going on in the townships about how they are siding with Malema. Steve is actually strengthening Malema and that is very counterproductive and stupid.

----------


## wynn

The ANC is run collectively by the ANC NEC! even JZ can only preach what they decide, JM is their 'stoep kakker' and is there to create as much noise as possible, after a while you will stop hearing his continual yapping as it will become 'white noise'  pun intended.

----------


## tec0

Well with the up and coming media blackout as forced down by government shows a massif unknown at best. Why the media blackout? Dare we even answer this question? But I do get the feeling that the United Nation’s absence in all of this is indeed a cold premonition of what is to come. 

Thus as brave as this letter is and just to be clear I am not a fan of Mister Hofmeyr, it had no true international reaction. That is what scares me; nothing that happens here none of the injustices got any attention. The question now is; Why? 

Scary thoughts…

I had a few thoughts before adding this bit, but I do think that Mister Hofmeyr and Mister Malema are one and the same. They say things that will eventually harm someone.

----------


## Dave A

> JM is their 'stoep kakker' and is there to create as much noise as possible, after a while you will stop hearing his continual yapping


I've been heading the same way in my thinking. I see Juju's prospects of ever becoming our President dwindling every time he opens his mouth.

He's just too extreme. For the ANC he makes a great curtain raiser, but he'll never be the main event.

Nope, the folk I'd be watching for are the other black nationalist extremists who are far better at picking their moments - and know when to bite their tongue. Jimmy Manyi for example...

----------


## Butch Hannan

Steve is not my favourite person. He is, however too honest to be a successful politician. I would love a platform debate between these two individuals just as long as Deborah Patta does not manage it.

----------


## mbsmit

Dave A - Great posts. You seem to think exactly like I do...

----------


## Sparks

Both overage tsotsis. They tend to shoot off their mouths before considering the impact on their junior tsotsis who do not know better.

----------

